# Filter Question



## Hawk7 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have an empty 55 gallon tank (pleco died after 10 years) that I was THINKING of setting up as a planted tank to house a small serra until it outgrows it. I am just BEGINNING to research planted tanks so I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question.

I have a new Emperor 400 power filter. After reading Dippy's write up am I correct in assuming that with this filter's two bio wheels it will cause too much suface agitation for a planted tank? If this means anything IF I do attempt this is will be a low light low tech set up.

Thanks


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

As far as I know, it will only matter in a tank with CO2 injection, and low light tanks traditionally don't have that. So it won't hurt anything.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

:nod:


Plowboy said:


> As far as I know, it will only matter in a tank with CO2 injection, and low light tanks traditionally don't have that. So it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Hawk7 (Jul 4, 2008)

THANKS!!!


----------

